# Big Bucks Down



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Two tags two bucks all on opening morning.

This was my daughters first year with a bow tag. I was unable to do any scouting this year due to work. My friend Cody was also unable to do some scouting so we loaded up the truck with all our gear and headed up the hills late on Friday evening hoping for the best.

Less than 15 minutes after we left the oil roads we found 6 bucks. All yearlings except one decent 3 point. We kept on scouting for deer until dark but we didn't turn up anything else. Our next goal was to scout up a place to camp. This turned out to be quite difficult. There was at least on camper at every spot and sometimes there were so many it looked like a small city. We finally just drove back down to where we found the bucks earlier and just through up the tent. It was 1:00 in the morning before we could finally get in our sleeping bags. I set the alarm and we all went to sleep.

The next morning we awoke to truck traffic and doors being shut. We figured after the first 3 trucks it must be time to get up. We still had over an hour and a half before it would get light so we weren't in any hurry. We all got in the truck and decided we would road hunt the area we saw the bucks and then drive the rihno to an area where it was legal to unload it. We would then explore some country neither of us had been too.

The first truck we came to the doors were all open in an attempt to block the road. We could see a guy out with his bow and putting on the sneak. So we just turned of the rihno and watched in anticipation. When the hunter returned we drove up to him and learned it was a friend from our archery league. He told us there were a few nice bucks and he had some how lost them. We said good buy and drove around him a short distance and then went out looking for ourselves and found the bucks. A plan was drawn up where Cody and Kaden would go separate ways and Lindsay and I would go another. Lindsay and I made our way to where we thought the bucks might go when bumped and it looked like we were a minute to late. We could see antlers coming. I was telling yardage to Lindsay so she could get ready for the shot. I cold hear her breathing getting louder as the deer approached. I finally looked down at Lindsay her and she hadn't even gotten an arrow out of the quiver yet. My heart was now going a hundred beats a minute. I new it was now or never and the bucks that were looking at us would be gone any second. I was correct. The next thing we saw was largest of the bucks a three point bounding away. The gig was up before it really even started.

Lindsay learned her first lesson in deer hunting "always be prepared".

We all headed back to the rihno and headed down the road. We hadn't got 500 yards down the road and a spike ran across the road. We jumped out and ranged it 20 yards. I looked down at Lindsay and told her the distance. She was picking up her arrow off the ground. In her excitement she had dropped her arrow and by the time she had picked it up the buck had walked behind some brush. well there was a different one at 31 yards. I quickly told her the distance and she had to move her sight. Well by the time we she had moved her sight that buck had moved behind some brush and the closer one had came back out. I again told her the distance she drew back and shot over its back is the only thing I can think happened. She had left her sight on 31 yards.

My friend Cody had told me this was going to happen. It happened with Kaden the year before. He says you can teach them to be the best shots in the world and they still wont have the skills to kill a buck in a pressure situation.

Lindsay learned another valuable lesson "no matter how fast things are going you still have to do one step at a time".

We teased her a bit and I actually thought we might not be successful if we couldn't close the deal on a slam dunk case. So it was back into the rihno we all went. Again we hadn't got a hundred yards and there was another two bucks standing side by side. We all got out ranged the buck. Everything she had learned from the previous mistakes were now being implemented and she quickly let an arrow fly. Ill let this video tale the rest of her story. 




After we cleaned her deer we headed back to our camp and placed her buck in cool stream to cool it down quick and wash it out better. We then headed back out to allow Kaden a chance at a buck. We probably only got an hour down the trail and found Kadens buck. His dad jumped out of the rihno with Kaden and ranged the buck. Kaden was pretty cool under the circumstances. His previous hunting experiences were definitely showing. He was calm and collect while Cody seemed to be fidgeting with the video camera. I was saying you better shoot he wont stand there all day long. Just as Cody got the video going and Kaden squeezed off his shot. You could immediately see the buck wasn't going anywhere. Ill let his video tell what happened from here. 





We all had a good time for such a poorly planned outing. This was the only weekend we would probably get to go out bow hunting with the kids. Cody drew a mt goat permit and has a whitetail hunt he purchased a few years ago to go on. I only have a car so driving up to the unit Lindsay drew was out of the question. In the end both kids were extremely happy and loved telling there story to everyone we passed on our journey back to civilization.

Sorry for the video quality it was taken with my cell phone.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Going back to your post on how much the meat is going to cost.......I would say that it was priceless. 

Congratulations to the new hunter.


----------



## Speeddmn (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome, congrats, she looks like she was having fun!


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cool young lady, congratulations on your first buck! And well done to you dad


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Way to go!!!-----ss


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

That looks like it was a lot of fun. Congrats on the success!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats to both of them! That's awesome to see the kids succeed. Now if I don't fill my tag I'll really feel like a looser :shock: haha. Luckily with 3 seasons there's not much room for failure, unless I'm too picky .


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

way cool!!!! We should score the animals we harvest by how many smiles they create! and on that scoring system, I'd definitely say those hunters shot some trophies!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief, ya gotta love that!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well said goob;-)


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool. Awsome job.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Way to go!! Nothing like getting your first buck, congrats!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The best trophies right there! Good job!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well done to the kids AND the dads!


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

That's so cool! Can't wait to be able to take my little one


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Best post all year!!! Pretty darn cool buckmaster good job!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

That's awesome, congrats to you all. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

awesome possum!!!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Great Job Scott!!!! She's following in some good footsteps.


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome job by the two young hunters... Congrats to them and to the happiest of the bunch, the fathers!


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Outstanding.lifetime memories were created that day.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

AWESOME! Thanks for sharing the hunts with us! Freaky cool man!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Pretty cool that you included the part with the bees. This was an awesome post!!!!


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

Best post I've seen in a while. Congrats to the youngsters and their mentors.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This post is way way better than any post about Antelope island hunts or the Henrys. LOVED view of her walking through the brush with a bow almost as tall as she is! Fantastic! Hope my boy who turned 12 scores on his first buck later this year.


-DallanC


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Love it!!! Thanks for the share.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Fantastic, Congrats to the both of them. Beautiful shots. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Pertty Cool Guys!


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes indeed! That was a good day.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nicely done, but I liked your video better with the Cotton Eye Joe.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!

Do you love it when a _plan_ comes together.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Extra nice videos! Both kids are very proud of what they did and they should be! Congratulations to both of them and to the proud dads as well! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Good stuff man!! My daughter will be 2 in December and I'm already looking forward to her first hunt. Good to see fathers like yourself doing things right. Thanks for sharing and CONGRATS on an awesome hunt!


----------

